# The escape artist



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Some how this little man Triton keeps getting out. Every single time he comes in with my mare.

Meet Cheyenne and Triton.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a little brat. He must like the horse, LOL.

How many goats do you have?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We have 6 boers (4 nannies, 2 bucks(one buck is for sale because he is related to the nannies)), 3 alpine bucks (will band all of them and use them for companions), 3 mini nubian doelings, and a mini nubian buck (won't be able to pick him up till August 2nd)


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Aw he is in love with her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sometimes a horse is a better friend then a goat. :ROFL:


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

goats and horses can be good friends - maybe just let him stay there - then he can escape to his own pen - lol


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe he's low on the pecking order and prefers the horse cause she doesn't headbutt him? :-D


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is he bullied? Maybe the mare is his "giant protector"


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

What do you mean I'm not a horse -Triton 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

He is actually the alpha lol Cheyenne *loves* the goats. She has been on a dry lot for several months because she can't tolerate grass. She was so lonely. :-( even though we didn't put any goats in with her sense we have had them she had been much happier. We have 3 of these little buckling and because they are disbudded I was going to use 2 in her paddock to keep her company. I was going to wait till they got bigger but triton has just commited himself to her. She doesn't kick or bite at anything so I can't see her hurting him in any way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too funny, well, I was thinking he was the only goat, well I guess I was wrong there, he wants to be a horse, LOL :laugh:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

My husband put him back in his pen tonight at feeding time and as soon as we turned our back he climbed our 5ft fence. :-/ little stinker. I was wondering how he was getting out. He literally hooks his front legs and then steps on a wire with his hind legs and just keeps going up and up. He reached the top and just flopped right on over. I knew they could climb but I wasn't expecting that. Needless to say he is sleeping in the stall next to cheyenne tonight. Rotten goat.... He is only 3 months old as of July 11th


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

He ditched his twin brother for the horse. His brother diesel stands in the pen screaming like a banshee cause he can't figure out how to escape.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He just knew she needed a friend. She is lovely by the way...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a doe like that too. But sadly she showed 5 friends how to do it so I had to sell them. I would let her stay with the horse so none of the other goats see how she is doing it. Not only that but look how happy those two are 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Well that's what I thought about lady night was he was going to teach the others and I don't want that lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is possible the others can learn.

A hot wire would help with that. ;-)


----------

